# nfsv4 and mountd problem

## aoeuaoue

hey all,

I was trying the testing package with nfs utils and vanilla sources, but the same happens with gentoo sources testing version.

vanilla-sources 2.6.34_rc6

nfs-utils 1.2.2-r1

/etc/init.d/nfs start

rpc.pipefs      | * Mounting RPC pipefs ...  [ ok ]

rpcbind         | * Starting rpcbind ...  [ ok ] 

rpc.idmapd      | * Starting idmapd ... [ ok ] 

rpc.statd       | * Starting NFS statd ... [ ok ]

nfs             | * Mounting nfsd filesystem in /proc ...  [ ok ]

nfs             | * Starting NFS mountd ...   [ !! ]

nfs             | * Starting NFS daemon ...  [ ok ] 

nfs             | * Starting NFS smnotify ...  [ ok ]

nfs             | * ERROR: nfs failed to start

But this was after none of those services starting due to rpcbind not starting at all. Googling I found out rpcbind needs this file:

/etc/netconfig

```
udp6       tpi_clts      v     inet6    udp     -       -

tcp6       tpi_cots_ord  v     inet6    tcp     -       -

udp        tpi_clts      v     inet     udp     -       -

tcp        tpi_cots_ord  v     inet     tcp     -       -

rawip      tpi_raw       -     inet      -      -       -

local      tpi_cots_ord  -     loopback  -      -       -

unix       tpi_cots_ord  -     loopback  -      -       -

```

The example from the man page ommits the last line which rpcbind wouldn't start.

```
unix       tpi_cots_ord  -     loopback  -      -       -
```

this is my messages from /var/log/messages

```
May  3 16:56:10 cerasus rpcbind: cannot bind * on udp: Address already in use

rpcbind: cannot bind tcp: Address already in use

rpc.idmapd[3801]: Expiration time is 600 seconds.

rpc.idmapd[3801]: Opened /proc/net/rpc/nfs4.nametoid/channel

rpc.idmapd[3801]: Opened /proc/net/rpc/nfs4.idtoname/channel

rpc.statd[3814]: Version 1.2.2 starting

rpc.statd[3814]: Flags: TI-RPC 

rpc.statd[3814]: Running as root.  chown /var/lib/nfs to choose different user

rpc.idmapd[3801]: ReOpening /proc/net/rpc/nfs4.nametoid/channel

rpc.idmapd[3801]: ReOpening /proc/net/rpc/nfs4.idtoname/channel

mountd[3833]: unable to register (mountd, 1, udp).

sm-notify[3839]: Version 1.2.2 starting

sm-notify[3839]: Already notifying clients; Exiting!1.1.4-r1

/etc/init.d/nfs[3762]: ERROR: nfs failed to start
```

On another machine I am able to start nfs4 with gentoo-sources 2.6.33 and nfs-utils 1.1.4-r1. I can mount from this machine but I want to start nfs server on this machine.

please help   :Sad: 

----------

## aoeuaoue

 :Shocked:  bump?

----------

## xibo

 *Quote:*   

> rpcbind: cannot bind * on udp: Address already in use

 

Seems something else is already running on the nfs port, i'd say. Also, shouldn't nfs4 run with tcp only?

----------

